# Khoa học chứng minh Trà Xanh giúp giảm nguy cơ mắc bệnh tim mạch



## MoonLight (4/6/18)

*Giới khoa học đã chỉ ra rằng một phân tử trong lá trà xanh có thể làm giảm khả năng tích tụ mảng bám trong động mạch, từ đó giúp các nhà khoa học tìm ra cách làm giảm nguy cơ đau tim.*



​
Theo báo _The Guardian,_ các nhà nghiên cứu từ Đại học Lancaster đã tìm ra cách đánh tan mảng xơ vữa động mạch từ việc kết hợp hợp chất EGCG trong trà xanh cùng một loại protein có trong chính mảng xơ vữa đó lại với nhau.

Gần đây, các chuyên gia cũng đã phát hiện một vài nghiên cứu mới có liên quan đến bệnh động mạch vành, cụ thể là về nguyên nhân gây nên các mảng bám trong động mạch. Họ cho rằng trà xanh sẽ giúp giải quyết tình trạng trên nhưng đừng vì thế mà những bệnh nhân mắc chứng xơ vữa động mạch lại nghĩ uống trà xanh là cách để chữa bệnh và lạm dụng chúng.

Giáo sư David Middleton, đồng tác giả nghiên cứu cho biết: _"Nếu bạn uống trà xanh không có chừng mực thì có lẽ nó sẽ chẳng có ích lợi gì. Điều chúng tôi đang muốn nói ở đây là cần phải xem xét cẩn trọng để tìm ra một lượng trà xanh thích hợp cần dùng mỗi ngày. Đồng thời chúng ta cần phải làm thế nào để hợp chất EGCG luôn có sẵn trong cơ thể và tìm ra cách chuyển chúng đến các mảng xơ vữa"._

Trước đây, EGCG đã được chứng minh là có ảnh hưởng đến cấu tạo của các protein tạo nên các mảng bám liên quan đến bệnh Alzheimer. Các nhà nghiên cứu đến từ Đại học Leeds và Đại học Lancaster đã trình bày với Tạp chí Sinh Hóa Journal of Biological Chemistry cách họ tìm ra tác dụng của trà xanh lên apoA-I: một loại protein, thành phần chính của "cholesterol có ích" HDL và cũng như mặt xấu của nó.

Middleton nói thêm rằng trong một số trường hợp, protein không thể xoắn và tạo thành sợi để bám vào các mảng động mạch. Việc bổ sung sợi cho protein sẽ làm tăng khả năng vỡ thành nhiều phần của các mảng động mạch ấy hơn, khiến nguy cơ đau tim và đột quỵ cũng vì thế mà ngày càng tăng.

Nhóm nghiên cứu đã bắt đầu bằng việc pha trà xanh bằng lò vi sóng - có thể làm những người sành trà phải bất ngờ - để từ đó phân tích cẩn thận và nhận thấy rằng EGCG có trong trà có thể gắn với các sợi protein. Ngoài ra, các chuyên gia lưu ý rằng chế độ ăn uống cân bằng, không hút thuốc và lối sống lành mạnh cũng là những cách đơn giản mà chúng ta có thể thực hiện nhằm giảm nguy cơ mắc bệnh động mạch vành.



​
Tuy vậy, vẫn có nhiều ý kiến cho rằng lợi ích mà trà xanh mang lại là chưa rõ ràng. Điển hình như giáo sư Naveed Sattar thuộc Đại học Glasgow cho biết: _"Nghiên cứu mới nhất này không phải là một bước tiến mới. Trước đây, chúng tôi đã từng mở ra các thí nghiệm nghiên cứu về các nhân tố mới trong thực phẩm và đồ uống có thể làm giảm rủi ro về sức khỏe nhưng cho đến nay, ít có những bước tiến nào thực sự xảy ra. Vì vậy, lời khuyên của tôi bây giờ là không nên vội vàng uống trà xanh bởi nếu dùng quá nhiều sẽ dẫn đến những tác dụng phụ không mong muốn"._

Cùng theo đó, tiến sĩ James Brown, một giảng viên cao cấp về sinh học và khoa học y sinh tại Đại học Aston cho rằng: "_Việc uống trà xanh thực sự không có tác dụng rõ ràng nào đối với cơ thể. Chưa từng có thử nghiệm trên người hay chuột mà lại cho kết quả rằng đưa trà xanh hoặc EGCG vào cơ thể sẽ làm suy giảm hàm lượng mảng bám trong động mạch"._ Ông nói thêm rằng cơ thể chúng ta có thể sẽ phản ứng lại và phá vỡ các thành phần có trong trà xanh, hàm lượng EGCG còn lại trong máu sẽ không rõ là bao nhiêu.

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------

